# US charges Obama fund-raiser in $290 million fraud



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*US charges Obama fund-raiser in $290 million fraud*

Reuters - Grant McCool, Leslie Gevirtz - ‎2 hours ago‎
NEW YORK (Reuters) - Hassan Nemazee, a fund-raiser for Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and other Democrats, has been indicted for defrauding Bank of America, HSBC and Citigroup Inc out of more than $290 million in loan proceeds, *...*

Video: HSBC Accuses Nemazee Of Fraud - Bloomberg Bloomberg

Nemazee Is Indicted Wall Street Journal

Sweet


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I was really, REALLY, hoping that it was something directly linked to his front stoop.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I was really, REALLY, hoping that it was something directly linked to his front stoop.


Yeah, cause Wright,Ayers,Geitner,Jones,his crimanalien aunt and a slew of others on his front stoop really seemed to phase the public and media. This guy makes the teflon don look like an amateur.


----------



## ArmyE5 (May 20, 2008)

Obama and his crew need to run a mcdonalds so we can bring back free fry friday!


----------

